# Heard today - the first of this spring



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

No - not the cuckoo! This morning in our garden we had the first Hoopoe of the year.
Last year a pair were nesting very close by and took it in turns to sit on top of the barn roof to send their very distinctive call around - enchanting 

Alan


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Alan

I imagine that's a wondrous sight - any chance of a picture?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Lilliput said:


> Hi Alan I imagine that's a wondrous sight - any chance of a picture? Thanks Roger


Just in case Alan doesn't have one, here's a pic I took earlier this year. Hunting grubs on the verge.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Lilliput said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> I imagine that's a wondrous sight - any chance of a picture?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it was only heard (twice, though!) - not yet seen, so cannot provide a picture.

If he/she/they have arrived to stay then hopefully they will come down to feed on our lawn, as last year, which will give a chance to get a good pic!

I'll keep you posted 

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

tonyt said:


> Lilliput said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan I imagine that's a wondrous sight - any chance of a picture? Thanks Roger
> ...


That's a good picture, Tony. Where exactly in Essex was that taken?

:lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

alhod said:


> That's a good picture, Tony. Where exactly in Essex was that taken? :lol: :lol: Alan


Ah, a secret location and I do have a VERY powerful zoom on my camera - it even sees over the horizon :lol:

Just a few miles from where I snapped this guy:


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the picture TonyT one of the birds that once you have seen it you never forget it! Just like a sighting of a kingfisher.

Cheers!

Roger


----------

